# WuHu Brand G5 PRR Pre War Loco



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Received my newest locomotive, and my first step into 1:32. I refer to the article in SiTG, the evaluation of it made my decision an easy one, and knowing that Trip R is their support in the US I didn't think I could go wrong. 
The odd loco/tender coupling mentioned in the article is really very nice thing. It is to make the water and gas connections easy while they are separated, and then the tender is rolled up to the loco and joined or disconnected, I thought a nice touch. Also included with mine is a tool to adjust the By Pass valve for the water feed to the boiler.
The one featured in the article was the LIRR version, very plain compared to the PRR version. The loco spokes are delicate and very nicely striped as is the tender. body. IMHO a very nicely made and detailed locomotive. I didn't think I could ask for more. http://www.livesteamg1us.com/pennsy-g5.html Before this edit I tried to post pics by my new software wouldn't let me, some one sent me this link. 
I hope to fire it up on rollers in the next two days or so ,and will post my thoughts of that as well.
Thank You


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

I was also looking at the WuHu G5 over the past few months while contemplating which steamer to buy. It's a very sharp looking loco. My dream would be to have a K4s as it's my favorite of the PRR fleet, but this G5 had me close to pulling the trigger. Please do follow up with your thoughts and perhaps a video of it running on the rollers? I've seen video of it running the demo track, but nothing of it up close and personal.


----------



## SalM (Jan 2, 2008)

*Bowande G5*

A short video on my G5 running earlier this year...........


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Sal, very nice, thank you, I can't wait to fire mine up. I couldn't tell, do you have the roof vent open, this feature hasn't been mentioned before. Just asking are the cars you are pulling 1:32 or 1:29. I have been told that a couple of the 1:29 Heavyweights don't look too bad behind this loco, since I already have them that would be great. 
MGates: The K4 is also my favorite American locomotive. LG


----------



## waynesal46 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nick
the cars are accucraft and MTH 1/32 cars


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

waynesal46, thank you, some looked taller than others, probably the same in 1:1. LG


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Nick and SalM,Here is My G5 pulling Accucraft 1/32 Cars


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, quite impressive pulling a string of 9 smooth side cars, these postings I can't wait to fire mine up. LG


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Nick,Here are 1/29th cars


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob thank you, looks OK to me, Really chomping at the bit. LG


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

After the usual inspection and lubrication I fired it up this afternoon. It fooled me twice as when the flame popped back I thought it went out as I didn't see the blue flame in the flue as I am used to with the poker burner. When I looked at the fire box glass it had a nice amber flame that was turning to red. It reached 60 lbs pressure within 5 minutes, and I was fearful of the new burner so kept the flame low. After easily clearing the cylinders in the usual manner it just chugged along on rollers. Not sure if I trust the site glass as I had the by pass valve opened all the way and it still showed full. I shut it down after 20 minutes and vented the boiler with one of the relief valves. 
Will do more runs on rollers tomorrow so I can learn more about the burner, site glass and by pass valve before putting it on the outside track.
I plan to install R/C. There is sufficient area in the cab for the servos, but no dry area in the tender, just adds to the adventure. 
A big thank you to Wuhu and Bob Clark, who BTW is also an old motor head so all of our communications were easy and pleasant. thank you.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Follow up on the second firing, again on rollers:
Filling the boiler with the tender pump the hose developed a leak dead center between the two. I replaced it with a thinker walled tubing I happened to have on hand.
I let this run go longer than yesterday, 45+ minutes before I shut it down. Finding that the site glass is accurate and the by pass valve is not so difficult to control. I'm sure on the track with a couple of heavyweights the settings will be a bit different. I still have more to learn about this locomotive.
I am very happy with the loco as it is, but will make a few cosmetic changes, just because. Thank You


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Following up on 'just because'. I started to blacken the by pass valve and a few other bottom places. Under the work bench light the Brunswick Green became more noticeable, we all know how close to black it is. In these old eyes it seems to be just a bit darker than the Floquil version. 
Bob called to follow up on the sale, and told me they are going to produce cars to go along with the Casey Jones loco and in development are 80' coaches in several road names that will go behind my G5. Those I can't wait to see. If the quality is anything like their loco's, I'm in for a couple. Thank You.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Still trying to persuade myself to buy one. No luck yet Later RJD


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ: If you have to talk yourself into doing this, or anything else for that matter, DON'T DO IT. You will only find fault and regret what you have done. You didn't seem to like the AML Live Steam K4 you had. 
"Got ta do it cause ya really want to". 
If I may add: have now added glass to the locomotive cab, something I have been successfully doing for several years on LS locos. I'm in the process of adapting a coupler that will allow me to pull the Aristo Heavyweights. Also considering putting the receiver and batteries for the R/C into the 5239 mail car. The Combo Baggage/Passenger car carries the battery for the LED lighting in the trailing cars. LG


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, I easily adapted a USAT coupler to the tender and put an Aristo Heavyweight Mail car right behind it. Up close and personal, they do look very good together, thank you. LG


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> RJ: If you have to talk yourself into doing this, or anything else for that matter, DON'T DO IT. You will only find fault and regret what you have done. You didn't seem to like the AML Live Steam K4 you had.
> "Got ta do it cause ya really want to".
> If I may add: have now added glass to the locomotive cab, something I have been successfully doing for several years on LS locos. I'm in the process of adapting a coupler that will allow me to pull the Aristo Heavyweights. Also considering putting the receiver and batteries for the R/C into the 5239 mail car. The Combo Baggage/Passenger car carries the battery for the LED lighting in the trailing cars. LG


Reason I got rid of K-4 is I bought a bigger and better loco. I can find fault probably with any I buy. Just I tend to keep stable of locos to a minimum and trade or sell when I see something new. Later RJD


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, if I may ask, what was that bigger and better loco?? Was it live steam?? 
After that open statement of finding fault with any you buy, if I were a distributor, I would be very wary of selling you anything. 
BTW, I have no connection with Wuhu and not trying to sell anything, just a satisfied customer. Thank You


EDIT:0630 had a great almost 1 hour run this morning, pulling a couple of Heavyweights. It just strutted along without a stutter. Hope to get another in in later in the day.
Thank You


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

After the early morning I ran it again for almost an hour pulling this time 4 Aristo Heavyweights. I think I found the sweet spot on the By Pass valve. 
I have to decide, am I going to make a carrier to take both loco and tender to the track leaving them connected, OR , and I am leaning toward this one, install a Rectus fitting on the high pressure hose to make disconnecting easier. LG


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I installed the snap fittings on the high pressure hose this morning and tested it, all is well. Now (lazy me) doesn't have to make a larger carrier to take it out to the track. 
I don't see how i could further change this loco, so will now enjoy running it. Life is Good.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> RJ, if I may ask, what was that bigger and better loco?? Was it live steam??
> After that open statement of finding fault with any you buy, if I were a distributor, I would be very wary of selling you anything.
> BTW, I have no connection with Wuhu and not trying to sell anything, just a satisfied customer. Thank You
> 
> Thank You


 Holy crap, did he really just say that! Glad Nick Jr isn't a distributor of anything. That might even get the line pulled from him anyway if he was.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Received an Email over night reminding me I mentioned adding R/C. It won't make it run better, but will make it more fun to control. This morning I ordered a couple of mini servo's which should be here in several days. I didn't forget, just been busy with household chores. Thank You.
EDIT: if I may add, since I am not motivated by profit, I can post my true feelings about a product. Is it so foreign for someone to be happy with their purchase? LG


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Was a wet day yesterday, decided not to wait for the mini servos and go with what I had to install R/C on the G5. Here it is so far. You can also see the quick disconnect fitting near the servo arm LG


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Tested the R/C to make sure it would function in use being so close to the radiant burner, with the windows glazed and so little air circulation I wasn't sure it would survive for very long. It did for an over 45 min run with the cab roof on and the sliding hatch open. Ultimately time will tell. 
I am in the process of modifying the exhaust , which is just an open pipe and makes for a very messy running loco. The boiler front is easy to remove, but the view of the exhaust system was blocked by the super heater pipe and couldn't really see to the bottom. Not knowing what is really down there I did't want to stress and break something. I found a piece of KS #119 5/32 Round copper tubing that snugly slid down over the existing pipe. The existing pipe ended 33MM below the stack, so had plenty of room to do what I had in mind. I then did what Accucraft did on some of their previous locos, pinched the end and drilled a few holes on the sides of the pipe. This allows unblocked exhaust while directing the spent oil to drip down and out. I'll run it again tomorrow to see the results. 

In the mean time, Enjoy the holiday weekend. Life is Good


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

The pinched exhaust pipe with the holes was a failure. I while it kept the loco a little cleaner, was far from what I had hoped for. I took a Chuffer out of an AML Docksider that I had sent Summerlands the measurements for and they built a Chuffer. I copied it using brass tubing and the copper pipe that slips over the existing exhaust pipe. I made sure the opening is situated close in relation to where the real one is with the existing stack. I don't expect the chuff sound, only hope for better results in keeping it clean. thank you.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

As I stated previous, it did keep the locomotive clean, and with no sound but at a total loss of the much desired 'Plumes" we all love to see. After some thought I tried this. Nothing more than a roll of SS mesh that slid into the brass cylinder on the pipe I previously made. The small brass strips on each side is just to keep the assembly rigid. Now I have what I started out to achieve, a much cleaner locomotive and beautiful plumes. Once again a happy LS'er. Thank You.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I found I could not get more than a 45 minute run on my G5, and Bob said he had reports of 60+ min from other owners. Feeling I wasn't getting a full tank of fuel, he sent me replacement valve and turret assembly. Unfortunately the new turret broke right where the threads meet the hex pattern. I must admit I may have applied too much torque. I took the oppertunity to adapt one of the Ronson valves I mentioned I bought on Ebay. While I do like it better, getting 60 minute runs, I'm not ready to recommend it yet as I don't know what the replacement assembly would have done and mine hasn't stood the test of time. Thank You


----------

